# mounting a fish finder on a camp boat



## Fishman43078 (Apr 16, 2013)

Heading to Canada this summer and wanting to possible take my Lowrance unit with me to have GPS capabilities for trolling.

Anyone have any suggestions on how to mount transducer temporarily on a camp boat?

Thanks,

Chad


----------



## kissmybasstoo (May 5, 2013)

Mount your ducer to a board with a way to clamp that board to the top of the transom. If they are wooden boats just zip a couple screws through the board. Sorry, very crude description, wish I had some pictures to show you how we had rigged them.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

I made my old hummingbird super 60 portable many years ago. Made a plywood box, wired it to 2 6v lantern batteries in series to get 12v. Mounted the transducer to s board and c clamped it to the transom. The newer units might draw too much current lantern battery, but you might be able to use a 12v drill battery

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## daveintoledo (Jun 16, 2009)

suction cup mount.....


----------



## Bingefishin21 (May 9, 2014)

I have a 10ft aluminum flatbottom that I hillbilly rigged one on. I mounted mine to an old piece of aluminum I had laying around. I flattened the end of it and secured the finder to that and lined it up with where I wanted it to be and measured where it met the top of the boat and drilled a hole through the pole and boat(as far up as I could) and put a bolt and nut through it to secure it. Probably not the best route to go but it's an idea.


----------



## Raybo92255 (Feb 10, 2007)

I have a portable fish finder I use in camp boats. They come with the suction cup mount which invariably falls off. I purchased a Cabela's Portable Aluminum Transducer Bracket which has a clamp and has worked well for me. I also like that the length can be adjusted on the bracket to get the transducer at the proper depth for each individual boat.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Check C abela's portable transducer mounts $44./49.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Check out the Sully Transducer Brackets at Bass Pro's website. It clamps on the transom. I ordered one for my boat and it works great.


----------



## senoy (Feb 3, 2013)

Here's what I do for a portable. It's just a scrap piece of decking with an aluminum bar screwed into it attached to another piece of wood. It C-clamps on and works fine although can get a bit funky at high speeds. I usually troll slowly, so not a big deal.


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

Tried homemade setups but they didn't work as I had hoped. Here is what I found and it works like a champ. Tough to find but TiteLoc makes them. Be sure to buy the 3/4 version as I returned the 1/2 version ( it would bend under power). 

Ok pics won't upload. I will try later, in the mean time search TiteLoc transducer mount.


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

Finally pic's


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

10fish said:


> Finally pic's



THUD UGH Fail........................ will try again


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

ok let's try again


----------

